# Oophaga pumilio: Blue Jeans Cage



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

I figured that the other Hex cage thread would appreciate a different title. This cage was something I wanted to do with a cylinder glass cage. I have always wanted a circular aquarium with a tree in the center of the cage. I think it would be pretty awesome. Unfortunately, the circular cages or glass cylinders are way too expensive. I decided to settle on a hex aquarium.

I started off with a 35 gallon hex.









The first step to the process involved making the skeleton of the tree.














































Next I started to add in more ropes which would serve as the roots for the tree.














































The next step for the construction was adding Great Stuff Foam.














































After the Great Stuff dried I did a lot of trimming and cutting back on the foam to make it more tree-like.























































The next step was to spray paint. I used a dark brown to blend in with the coco eco earth material. After the spray paint has dried I added the eco earth with Gorilla Glue (this glue is absolutely awesome).



















After the glue had dried I added a lot of bromeliads and other plants. I draped java moss over the branches. I also added creeping fig around the ground of the cage. I apologize for these photos having so much fog on the glass. I will certainly post more photos later.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

This thing is bad ass! I'm thinking about doing the same with my hex.


----------



## toxicfrogaddiction (Apr 18, 2009)

fleshfrombone said:


> This thing is bad ass! I'm thinking about doing the same with my hex.


I second that...wow dude, awesome!!


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Clean that glass and give us some good shots!


----------



## ClintonJ (May 11, 2009)

chinoanoah said:


> Clean that glass and give us some good shots!


WORD! Nice job though! One of a kind


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Awesome viv. Can't wait for clearer pictures. One thing that I might be concerned about this cage would be the smaller floor space. My trio hangs around on the bottom just as much as they do climbing.


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for your praise. As promised, some less foggy images. Still a bit humid in there, but I think that's how the frogs are going to like it.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

It's a Vivarium....

Cages have bars and are used to house birds.


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> It's a Vivarium....
> 
> Cages have bars and are used to house birds.


Low blow!  Hehe.


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

You may need to click on each of the images to see the correct aspect ratio.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Oooooooh nice! I love that look with the single piece of wood (faux wood that turned out very well) in the center.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Could we get a plant list on this bad boy? Those look like vrieseas with a couple neo's. Seriously this thing has my creative juices flowing. You really beat me to the punch on this build. I couldn't find a stump I liked to save my life.


----------



## apawlows (Jul 21, 2012)

I love it!, I am planning a similar concept right now but will probably try to attach a lot of wood to the central pillar because I don't trust my GS carving to look nearly as good as yours! If you don't mind me asking, what size is the hex and about how big in diameter is your stump?


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice work on the stump. I'm sure your pumilio will love it!



Philsuma said:


> It's a Vivarium....
> 
> Cages have bars and are used to house birds.


While I'm sure he appreciates the correction, coming to the thread with that as your only input puts you straight in the "troll" category. Congratulations.


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Very nice. Thanks for posting!


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

parkanz2 said:


> While I'm sure he appreciates the correction, coming to the thread with that as your only input puts you straight in the "troll" category. Congratulations.


No, no....congratulations to you for coming to the thread two years too late and putting a seasoned hobbyist and OWNER of another frog forum into a "troll" category. That puts you straight into a couple different categories...


----------



## FrogNick (May 3, 2009)

I don't know what your experience is with pumilios but when you refer to it as a cage and also have put moss on the viv floor i don't have much hope for these frogs!


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

randommind said:


> No, no....congratulations to you for coming to the thread two years too late and putting a seasoned hobbyist and OWNER of another frog forum into a "troll" category. That puts you straight into a couple different categories...


Completely missed the dates on the first page... why do things like this keep getting resurrected for no reason.

sorry for adding unnecessary bumps to this old thread.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Why are so many old threads coming up
Now? 
Buddy
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RibbidyReptiles (Jul 14, 2012)

For sure a very cool vivarium! I'm gathering supplies for my first vivarium build and it just so happens to also be hexagonal as well


----------

